

Chronology of Anonymous LOIC DDoS Attacks - panarky
http://pandalabs.pandasecurity.com/tis-the-season-of-ddos-wikileaks-editio/?uniq=1

======
ljf
the hive mind is an interesting beast! just wonder how many more people will
become involved now there is the javascript version, no installing anything,
just pushing a button on a website? and how many of those could end up v&
(picked up by the feds...)

(edit) looks like ALL European amazon sites are down too.

